

Biz Dev Documentation - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.com/post/24469262584/biz-dev-documentation

======
AlexBlom
Eh. Yes and no, sales is a different beast. I'm not saying it should be, but
it generally is. If you judge your sales process like your technology process
(without building the right culture), you're readying yourself for a mighty
flop.

By nature, the more high-contact sales people are the stronger the
personalities. Documenting and tight record management just don't come
naturally, and unlike engineering, are generally considered immaterial to the
roles. Sales resources are hired, fired and incented by sales, and the good
ones will focus only on what will help increase their sales in. Again, I see
startups always overlook the dynamic and motivations they are creating, and
then wonder why it didn't work out.

I'm reminded of some of the larger sales forces (fortune 50) I've interacted
with. The running joke is that the sales people with the best documentation
should be fired, as their sales would be the lowest. 9/10 times, this turned
to be true.

------
mtrimpe
Slightly off-topic, but does anybody know of a good community for biz dev news
& stories?

~~~
Ataub24
Nothing exists to my knowledge. Build it....

~~~
fabiandesimone
We should :)

